#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Режиссер: Сого Ишии

## punk

Годзё» 
http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=671846
Электрический дракон
http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=90076
Будда есть в каждом,но дуальность заставляет героев бороться со своими собственными демонами.(красная линия в обоих фильмах)

----------

